# RAF Hospital Nocton Hall



## Rubex (Oct 4, 2015)

RAF Hospital Nocton Hall was a 740-bed RAF hospital which mostly served RAF personnel and their families. It also served local civilians. 

This hospital opened in June 1947 and closed in March 1983. It is situated in the grounds of Nocton Hall which suffered a major fire in 2004. When the hospital was in the use Nocton Hall served as the Officers' Mess. 

In 1984 the hospital was leased to the United States Air Force as a wartime contingency hostpital. During the Golf War over 1300 US medical staff were sent to the hospital and many were assigned to RAF Scampton. It was handed back to Her Majesty's Government by the USAF on 30th September 1995, but since then has never been reused as a hospital. 





































































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## HughieD (Oct 4, 2015)

Loving those. You take in the hall as well Rubex?


----------



## Rubex (Oct 4, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Loving those. You take in the hall as well Rubex?



Thanks HughieD  I did manage to get into the hall, but it was very overgrown inside and there were some kids hanging around and some nurses around the old people's home so I didn't really want to hang around! In hindsight I wish I'd taken a photo of the front because, as you know, it's quite an impressive building! I am going back to the area soon so I might pay it another visit


----------



## smiler (Oct 4, 2015)

I'd love a nose around there, you couldn't call round and pick me up when you go back could you, I enjoyed it Rubex, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Oct 4, 2015)

smiler said:


> I'd love a nose around there, you couldn't call round and pick me up when you go back could you, I enjoyed it Rubex, Thanks



Haha I'd love to go exploring with you Smiler  you could probably teach me a thing or two! :laugh:


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow, fantastic stuff! I've not seen this side....those corridors! 
Lovely photography! Spot on! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 4, 2015)

What an amazing place and nicely captured, thanks for sharing Rubex


----------



## frizman (Oct 4, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Thanks HughieD  I did manage to get into the hall)



Wow you certainly have the urbex bug big time Rubex. The cellars at Nocton Hall are the highlight but the place was a bit unsafe when I went with Wombat a few years back. Mind you to someone who managed those stairs to the roof of that care home it should be nothing. Wombat and I bottled it went he nearly went from the First to Ground floor rather quickly .


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 5, 2015)

Brilliant photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 5, 2015)

frizman said:


> Wow you certainly have the urbex bug big time Rubex. The cellars at Nocton Hall are the highlight but the place was a bit unsafe when I went with Wombat a few years back. Mind you to someone who managed those stairs to the roof of that care home it should be nothing. Wombat and I bottled it went he nearly went from the First to Ground floor rather quickly .



I certainly do have the Urbex bug Frizman :laugh: and CELLARS?! I didn't know there were cellars in there! I'm definitely going back now  I'm going back that way to do that hospital in the middle of pork pie town lol I also heard you and Wombat had a really good weekend! I'm glad you enjoyed it  that place is amazing.


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 5, 2015)

Great post. Such long corridors!! I suppose the nurses got a good workout there


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 5, 2015)

That's a great set here rubex.so glad you enjoyed this place.here are a few of mine from to add to yours


----------



## HughieD (Oct 5, 2015)

Corridor heaven there Mikeymutt!


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice photos there Mikeymutt!


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Oct 12, 2015)

I really need to get myself up here, you've made it look so nice!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 12, 2015)

TheVampiricSquid said:


> I really need to get myself up here, you've made it look so nice!



With the added bonus of Bass Maltings just down the road...


----------

